# Ref; Recipe Request for a Friend- Pecans.



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 24, 2018)

So a friend of mine I know online asked me to help figure out how to make Honey Roasted Pecans. I don't eat Pecans and apparently alot of store bought ones are glazed/candied. 

So given my utter lack of basis of what to look for, I turn to you all. I don't know how you can honey roast pecans and it lacks a glaze/candied nature. Is this slang for roasting them with sugar and no honey?

I think he's wanting them because of nostalgia for one reason or another.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm not sure, but maybe they were coated with powder instead of liquid. You can use a bit of oil and honey powder on the pecans and then roast them in a pan or in the oven. Honey powder is available several places online.

I'd, maybe, add the honey powder and follow this recipe, https://www.culinaryhill.com/how-to-toast-pecans/

For starting ratio or other ideas, try a recipe for cinnamon sugar pecans, but omit the cinnamon and replace sugar with honey powder.

Maybe that's a start. It's special to make or find something you haven't had for a long time. Good luck to your friend.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 24, 2018)

I was wondering about that...except I some how forgot honey powder exists. That might be how it's done. I'll advise him as people post. I'm not sure if he'll ever end up making them or not but hey, at least we tried right?


----------

